# Texas timeshares



## silentg (Jun 18, 2015)

Ok I know Texas is a big state. But if I was going to Austin and Houston what area would I want to stay to be a few hours drive from both places? And yes I mean staying in a timeshare!
Silentg


----------



## brigechols (Jun 18, 2015)

Take a look at the Google timeshare map available on TUG. You will not find an option that is a few hours from both, unless you modify the definition of "few".


----------



## planzfortomorrow (Jun 18, 2015)

are there any timeshares in Houston?  Seems like there should be, but I don't know of any.

There's a few TS in Austin, but most are in San Antonio, as that's where all the theme parks are (Fiesta Texas, SeaWorld) and the riverwalk, etc.  

If you just want to go to Houston and Austin for a day, and don't mind a 3 to 4 hour round trip (depending on traffic, of course), then I'd suggest you either stay in Austin or San Antonio.  I don't think there's any 'big' city that would truly be halfway, and still have a TS.


----------



## Hophop4 (Jun 18, 2015)

Timeshares near Houston will be at Lake Conroe (just north of Houston) and in Galveston.  Timeshares in the Hill Country area are between Austin and San Antonio.  San Antonio to Houston is about a 3 hour drive.  I vote for San Antonio.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 19, 2015)

Keep in mind that a 3 hour drive is 6 hours round trip. And if you get caught in rush hour (which is really bad in Austin and fairly bad in Houston and San Antonio), it can be much longer. 

Several good choices near Austin. Nothing near Houston. Nothing in between. 

I live in Texas and travel extensively in Texas, but rarely get to stay in timeshares here because most places I go don't have nearby timeshares and the ones that do are tough to catch. 

What are you planning on doing in each city, and how long? Do you really want to do that much driving? Which systems are you in? You might be better off with a hotel, extended stay hotel, or rental home(s).  I would also encourage you to stay in two separate locations rather than trying to commute.


----------



## silentg (Jun 19, 2015)

This is for my son, he is going to Garbage concerts in Texas, on consecutive nights, one in Austin, one in Houston. In October, not sure how long he is staying or where, just checking for him.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 19, 2015)

For just a single night in each (or even a couple nights), it's tough to beat a hotel.  With the times that most concerts finish up, I doubt he would want to drive far afterward.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 19, 2015)

The ONLY timeshare I see between Austin and Houston is Falls Golf Club and Resort (RCI 2277), which is in New Ulm (population 13,210).  It *IS* pretty central -- about 90 minutes from Houston and 105 minutes from Austin.  It's a Saturday to Saturday resort, so it should work for the concert dates.  But I don't see ANY deposits in RCI (for any dates).


----------



## Kurt Brown (Jun 28, 2015)

*The Falls*



MichaelColey said:


> The ONLY timeshare I see between Austin and Houston is Falls Golf Club and Resort (RCI 2277), which is in New Ulm (population 13,210).  It *IS* pretty central -- about 90 minutes from Houston and 105 minutes from Austin.  It's a Saturday to Saturday resort, so it should work for the concert dates.  But I don't see ANY deposits in RCI (for any dates).



I am an owner at The Falls, and may have a few days left - depending on what dates are needed.

Kurt Brown
kjbrown@sprintmail.com


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 29, 2015)

It looks like the two concerts are on 10/13 and 10/14, so if you have availability around then, you might want to contact the OP.


----------



## chexchy (Oct 2, 2015)

*houston or dallas or san antonio*



Hophop4 said:


> Timeshares near Houston will be at Lake Conroe (just north of Houston) and in Galveston.  Timeshares in the Hill Country area are between Austin and San Antonio.  San Antonio to Houston is about a 3 hour drive.  I vote for San Antonio.



Hello,
I am just browsing through.  I'll be on a business trip to dallas and I am bringing my family with me (a 7 and a 10 yoa).  We have friend living in Houston but we don't have to stay with them.  I am not sure where we should take advantage of this business trip free fly for me!  Which area would attract kids more in texas?  we will probably have about 3-5 days (I am taking them out of school).
thanks


----------



## Ty1on (Oct 2, 2015)

chexchy said:


> Hello,
> I am just browsing through.  I'll be on a business trip to dallas and I am bringing my family with me (a 7 and a 10 yoa).  We have friend living in Houston but we don't have to stay with them.  I am not sure where we should take advantage of this business trip free fly for me!  Which area would attract kids more in texas?  we will probably have about 3-5 days (I am taking them out of school).
> thanks



It's a 2.5 hour drive from Houston, give or take depending on where in Houston, but the Worldmark New Braunfels in Gruene is very close to the Schlitterbahn Water Park, and there is Six Flags Fiesta Texas in North San Antonio and Seaworld in West San Antonia (actually across the metro from Worldmark).  There are caverns in the area, and of course the Alamo would be a cool stop for kids that age.  Then there's that 2.5 hour drive from Houston.


----------



## Hophop4 (Oct 3, 2015)

I would think the San Antonio area would be the best with kids for things to do.  But you need to check the schedules to see what is open.  Once school starts some of these activities might be only open on weekends.


----------

